# California Rep John Garamendi THREATENS Donald Trump jr With Physical Violence.....!



## nononono (Feb 28, 2020)

*Yep....This am on MSNBC's Hallie Jackson's show Rep John Garamendi threatened Donald Trump jr
with physical harm after Don jr stated the TRUTH about Democrats actions regarding the COVID-19 Virus....*







*What Don jr stated:*
*
Don Jr.said the Democrats are hoping the Coronavirus comes here and kills *
*millions of people so it could end the president’s streak of winning. 


What Rep John Garamendi said to Hallie Jackson:

“He should not be near me when he says that. 
There would be a serious altercation…
 Don Jr. had better not get any place close to me. 
It would not be a healthy situation.” 


THAT MY FRIENDS IS A THREAT.....!
PURE AND SIMPLE !

Then the pussy ass Garamendi posts this on his " Twitter " feed.*






John Garamendi

@RepGaramendi
·
39m

3/3 I hope Donald Trump Jr. and the President will join me in this effort.





John Garamendi

@RepGaramendi
·
40m

2/3 There is no threat of physical violence—but he can expect a strong verbal altercation.  I will continue working to ensure our communities have the testing kits and resources necessary to successfully address the Coronavirus crisis.






John Garamendi

@RepGaramendi
·
40m

1/3 My sole focus is on the health and safety of my constituents and all Americans. Donald Trump Jr. made the outrageous statement that Democrats want people to die for political purposes. If he wants to come to my office to explain his comments, my door is open.








*This is what he stated earlier, blaming Trump and his administration...It's a LIE.*
*The CDC is run by Rod Rosenstien's Sister....Her incompetence is why this happened if 
what the NorCal Rep Pussy states is even partially true....*


John Garamendi Retweeted




MSNBC

@MSNBC

WATCH: Rep. Garamendi tells 
@halliejackson
 the CDC "failed to take immediate, aggressive action" when receiving coronavirus
 evacuees from China at Travis Air Force base in California.

UNHINGED: Democrat John Garamendi threatens President Trump's 
son @DonaldJTrumpJr with physical violence:

"He should not be near me when he says that.
There would be a serious altercation... 
Don Jr. had better not get any place close to me. 
It would not be a healthy situation."

 

 





*President Trump DID take aggressive action and some " State Dept " individual in Japan
took it upon themselves to send over " Toxic " humans on a flight full of NON TOXIC HUMANS...

Rep John Garamendi is complicit to ANY THING THAT HAPPENS WITH THE INTRODUCTION*
*OF TOXIC HUMANS TO THE UNITED STATES....!

He knows that and thus that's why he became triggered when Don jr stated the TRUTH !


By the way TRAVIS AIR FORCE BASE IS PART OF Rep John Garamendi's District....
Why DID HE LET THIS HAPPEN......???????????



*
*Rep John Garamendi is 74 years old and needs to step down immediately....*
*Threatening someone with physical violence and then denying it is
the TRUE sign of Democratic Criminal Dementia.....
*
*40 years is long enough...he's a career Politician....No good Career Politician...

Let's see....I remember another unhinged Democrat Operative threatening Don jr..
Yeah ..Micheal Avenatti ....the " So-called " hit man who stole ALL of his clients 
money all the while living a lavish style and threatening the POTUS's son.....

Remember this:*



> Michael Avenatti
> 
> *✔*            @MichaelAvenatti
> 
> ...



*Garamendi took it to a WHOLE new level today......*
*He needs to resign Immediately....!!!!



*


----------



## messy (Feb 28, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Yep....This am on MSNBC's Hallie Jackson's show Rep John Garamendi threatened Donald Trump jr
> with physical harm after Don jr stated the TRUTH about Democrats actions regarding the COVID-19 Virus....*
> 
> 
> ...


I assume that DT, JR. has had his ass kicked before. This is not a problem.


----------



## Frank (Feb 28, 2020)

Do people just want things to worry about and blow out of proportion?  You aren't gonna die of coronavirus. Here's the list, in order of likelihood, of what's going to kill you.

1. Being fat
2. Texting/Drinking while driving
3. Cancer
4 thru 318. Stuff so unlikely to happen that they aren't even worth mentioning
319. Coronavirus
Other notables after that for perspective:
507. Eaten by a bear
583. Champagne cork accident
630. Peanut allergy
3,415. Vampires
 3,502. Global warming

Relax people.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Yep....This am on MSNBC's Hallie Jackson's show Rep John Garamendi threatened Donald Trump jr
> with physical harm after Don jr stated the TRUTH about Democrats actions regarding the COVID-19 Virus....*
> 
> 
> ...


Could you at least try to be a man? You and your pussy willow agenda are pitiful. Always the victim, always the aggrieved, always upset, pussy.


----------



## nononono (Feb 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Could you at least try to be a man?
> You and your pussy willow agenda are pitiful.
> Always the victim, always the aggrieved, always upset, pussy.


*A " pussy " posts the above....
A " Man " speaks the TRUTH...

Now go sit in the corner and suck on your thumb.....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 28, 2020)

messy said:


> I assume that DT, JR. has had his ass kicked before.* **
> This is not a problem.


** Not by the likes of someone of your diminutive mental/physical stature....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2020)

..............................


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2020)

*House Committee on Ethics |*
ethics.house.gov

*Kenny Marchant  ( R )*
_Committee_ on _Ethics_. 
1015 Longworth _House_ Office Building (LHOB), 
Washington, DC 20515. 
Phone: 202-225-7103 
Fax: 202-225-7392
Office Hours: Mon. - Fri.- 9:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m.


----------

